# Ferry code needed please!



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We are planning a cheap trip to the UK during December, returning in January. Does anyone have a code they are willing to share so we might get a bit of a reduction please? We are travelling with a car and looking for a cheap day-time sailing both ways.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Might be a good idea to identify which ferry route you intend using !!!

If its Dover Calais then the fare is minimal anyway !!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

....and DFDS will no doubt provide a new code during the NEC show when it starts next week


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> If its Dover Calais then the fare is minimal anyway !!


They're doing France to UK Mr PLodd :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hopefully some kind sould visiting the show will share it with us all


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Hopefully some kind sould visiting the show will share it with us all


That would be good - we are in France then so would miss it unless it is on here. :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Telbel

The ferries go from Fover to Calais and then BACK to Dover on a fairly regular basis! :wink: !

If its a bit more expensive on one leg it doesnt really matter if its your outbound OR inbound journey does it as it will even out over the two :roll:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, just to clarify...... we are travelling from France to UK. We don't mind which route as we are going for a month and need to travel all over southern England so can be flexible! We get discount with BF but their fares are not cheap and their service may still be unreliable (see Dave's post lower down here!)

So, if anyone gets a code next week and is prepared to share it we'd be very grateful!


----------

